# Little brother killed my brand new betta



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

Last week I decided to get another betta after my last had died about a month and a half ago. Today he arrived and I was super excited and happy! I put him in my ten gallon and he was swimming around and just being a curious little guy. I left about 10 minutes later to go do homework in just the other room. About 15 minutes later my dad went into my room to look at him and I heard him yell and my brother, take him to his room, and spank him super hard. I got up to see what was going on, and when I walked into my room my dad told me that my brother had killed my fish. I instantly began crying. Apparently my brother had grabbed my fish and pulled him out of the water. And then upon further searching, I discovered that my brother had grabbed him and dug his fingernails into his little body hard enough to leave deep cuts on my fishes body. I’m absolutely devastated about the loss of yet another fishy friend. And this death was caused by the hands of my own brother. I’m having a little funeral for him later today. Rest In Peace little buddy. I’m so sorry your death came so soon after your arrival. You’ll be missed.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh no, how horrible and I am so sorry!

I hope your brother gets appropriately punished, and learns how wicked a thing it was that he did. I also have siblings so I understand how conflicts can escalate to destruction, but to so cruelly hurt a _living creature_ is just reprehensible.


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

Thank you. My mom let me get another betta. He should arrive by next Friday. We buried the deceased betta in my backyard garden. I don’t think my brother even knows how truly awful a thing he did. He hasn’t even apologized yet. Here’s a picture of the betta I’m going to a get in about a meek


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

What a nightmare! 😭 that poor fish!! 💔 I can't believe a kid could do that. I'm sorry about your betta, may he swim in peace. I am in shock.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I can see my brother doing that.


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes something similar happened to me a while ago luckily I saved my poor beta, Im sorry for your loss


----------

